# PVA Batteries



## Attie (9/12/15)

Any vendors planning on bringing in the PVA ( Pegasus Vapor Academy ) batteries?


----------



## Power Vapes SA (9/12/15)

I'll look into it, I'll see if I can in the morning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

